# 7/30 Flounder report



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*7/30/2018*
I had the Brett H. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were fair, with SSE winds at 10-15mph and slightly low tide levels. With water levels up some from last week's extreme lows, and we were able to access some areas that I haven't seen in a while. The flounder were widely scattered, but when we did find them, they were bunched in tight schools. The best action tonight was over hard sand and oyster shell bottom near deep water. We gigged 3 fish in the first 10 minutes and then went almost 2 hours before seeing our next fish. We covered a bunch of ground and made several moves, but the last 5 fish came quick in 15 minutes on shallow hard sand bottom. Hopefully the fishing will improve in the coming days, with higher tide levels and some cloudy/rainy weather in the forecast. We saw plenty of black drum and sheephead tonight, but the customers wanted to focus on flounder. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by midnight.

*Upcoming open dates:
August: 28, 29
September: 7, 18-20, 24-26, 28, 30
October: 1-3, 7-10, 13, 17, 21, 22, 24, 25, 28*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

